# Help Q45 90mm throttle body



## A329878 (Nov 30, 2003)

as the topic says, if you are know where can i find them please let me know, i need it
upgrade my max air flow.
THANKS,
A329878


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

A329878 said:


> as the topic says, if you are know where can i find them please let me know, i need it
> upgrade my max air flow.
> THANKS,
> A329878


I saw one on ebay recently.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2448688698&category=33557


Is this for a boosted engine? What size injectors are you intending to run with this? What kind of fuel and engine control?


----------

